
Anti-wi-fi paint offers security | bbc.co.uk - yannis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8279549.stm
======
marze
Works great until someone opens the door.

~~~
joshu
Try this anti-wifi hat!

(I guess you could do an airlock-style design.)

